# Server Update :: 10-30-17 - Post any issues



## horseUSA (Oct 30, 2017)

Updated PHP to fix security issue. Please post any noticed issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2017)

Good work!


----------



## at6 (Nov 2, 2017)

Fantastic work. No issues so far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Phenomenonal work mate....no issues to report here!


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

Well,

there is a problem, at least for me ...

I can't send any photos with my Smartphone.

Asus Zenfon 2

Android Version: 5.0


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

Try to use the drag and drop way if you don't have the Upload a File button on your screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Try to use the drag and drop way if you don't have the Upload a File button on your screen.


Impossible.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

Do you have the MMS option available there ?


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Do you have the MMS option available there ?


Yes.

and 4.5G internet.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

Problem is only for photos,

Nothing Else.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

Check what you have set in the Settings/More/Mobile nets/Preffered Net Mode. If you have the 2G/3G/4G try to change into the 2G/3G


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2017)

Test photo upload 
iPhone iOS 11

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2017)

Wurger
it wouldn’t have anything to do with mms. That’s just sending data between devices using phone #

If can’t upload photos it’s a browser issue. 


 ARTESH
Can you even see a list of photos to upload and select them when clicking upload?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2017)

ARTESH
go here and send my in a private message the link it gives to share your browser info

What web browser are you using? Is it up to date?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2017)

I see. But wanted to know if Artesh has the MMS option available at all. Perhaps it might be a problem with Internet settings that can be set wrongly.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 23, 2017)

horseUSA said:


> Wurger
> it wouldn’t have anything to do with mms. That’s just sending data between devices using phone #
> 
> If can’t upload photos it’s a browser issue.
> ...



I receive this message:

No apps can perform this action.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

